# Sandwich Day, Sept. 21st.



## Heather (Sep 15, 2006)

Next week is busy, not only is Tuesday International Talk Like a Pirate Day (be sure to mark your calendars!) but Thursday, Slashfood is having sandwich day. http://www.slashfood.com/2006/09/13/slashfood-sandwich-day-is-just-over-a-week-away/

I love a good sandwich. I always thought if I had to choose a type of cafe to open it would be a creative sandwich place, that also served soup, really good, a la, Soup Nazi type soups. Chris Schesinger just opened this sort of place here in Boston. http://www.boston.com/ae/food/articles/2006/09/06/the_best_thing_since_sliced_bread?mode=PF

So, what do you all like between a couple pieces of bread? 
I love a good tuna melt (I like to make with Dave's smoked albacore tuna), or a BLT made with freshly cooked bacon, tomatoes warm from the sun, slathered with Hellman's mayo (actually that's the only sandwich I consistently like mayo on.) That's a simple favorite. 

Probably the most elaborate sandwich I make around Thanksgiving because
it requires real roasted turkey breast (not that stuff from the deli counter). I like it on a good sourdough bread, toasted. You mash up some avocado and use that spread on one slice of bread, spread mayo on the other. On top of the mayo, layer grated sharp cheddar, on top of the avocado, very thinly sliced red onion, then the turkey breast, and a bit of lettuce. I think I had this sandwich in Santa Fe, from Carlos' Gospel Cafe, where it was called the Alice B. Toklas. It's a great sandwich. Mmmm....

Are you hungry yet?


----------



## Marco (Sep 15, 2006)

Yeah im hungry! it 8:30 am and i havent eaten breakfast yet!

Send some over my way!


----------



## Mycorrhizae (Sep 15, 2006)

Heather said:


> Probably the most elaborate sandwich I make around Thanksgiving because
> it requires real roasted turkey breast (not that stuff from the deli counter). I like it on a good sourdough bread, toasted. You mash up some avocado and use that spread on one slice of bread, spread mayo on the other. On top of the mayo, layer grated sharp cheddar, on top of the avocado, very thinly sliced red onion, then the turkey breast, and a bit of lettuce. I think I had this sandwich in Santa Fe, from Carlos' Gospel Cafe, where it was called the Alice B. Toklas. It's a great sandwich. Mmmm....
> 
> Are you hungry yet?



Hmm..... that sounds like a great sandwich, but it's missing a critical ingredient to be named after Alice B.


----------



## Ron-NY (Sep 15, 2006)

Mycorrhizae said:


> Hmm..... that sounds like a great sandwich, but it's missing a critical ingredient to be named after Alice B.


 do you know the fudge story ??


----------



## Mark (Sep 15, 2006)

BLT with toasted white bread, almost crispy bacon, romaine, a real tomato and lotsa mayo.


----------



## Mycorrhizae (Sep 15, 2006)

I think the key to the BLT is the tomato. It's my favorite sandwich, but we only have them in late Summer when the tomatoes in the garden are ripe. It's almost impossible to buy a proper BLT tomato at the store.


----------



## Heather (Sep 15, 2006)

Mycorrhizae said:


> I think the key to the BLT is the tomato. It's my favorite sandwich, but we only have them in late Summer when the tomatoes in the garden are ripe. It's almost impossible to buy a proper BLT tomato at the store.



Agreed! The bacon is pretty key too. 

~H (who just came home with 4 (!!) pints of different kinds of heirloom cherry tomatoes. What was I thinking?)


----------



## Mycorrhizae (Sep 15, 2006)

Heather said:


> Agreed! The bacon is pretty key too.
> 
> ~H (who just came home with 4 (!!) pints of different kinds of heirloom cherry tomatoes. What was I thinking?)




Well, they're pretty. It's probably the near-besseae-like color that you couldn't resist. Either that or you forgot to eat before you went to the market.


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Sep 15, 2006)

I enjoy the BLT too, just without the lettuce and tomato. 
One of my favorite sandwiches used to be when I worked as a cold chef at a country club and had free reign of the deli section. I would make the Ultimate Club Sandwich out of just about every meat and non-smelly sliced cheese we had available. It would end up being about six inches high and the toothpicks were mandatory.
My favorite, unhealthy sandwich is probably my late night bacon, egg, and cheese. I toast the bread, fry a few strips of bacon, then when the bacon is done fry the egg in the bacon grease. I do my best to allow the grease to soak into paper towels from the bacon and egg...but it always ends up dripping with goodness.

Jon
________
Gsx1100f


----------



## Heather (Sep 15, 2006)

Mycorrhizae said:


> Well, they're pretty. It's probably the near-besseae-like color that you couldn't resist. Either that or you forgot to eat before you went to the market.



Could you resist? 






Honestly, I bought the half pint before I went to the heirloom tomato farm (yeah, really, we have one of those, and now it is an hour away from me, so if I'm in the area, I have to stop by!) Last week, they had no cherries. This week, I stocked up! 

I am still curious to hear if other's have any weird sandwich combos. Speak up people!


----------



## kentuckiense (Sep 15, 2006)

Almost every day at lunch I make a roast beef sandwich on wheat bread. Top it off with leaf lettuce and mustard from the pump thing in the dining hall.

As for FAVORITE sandwich, I love a good chicken parmeasan sub.


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 15, 2006)

BLT on ww toast -- yumm
Fried egg, tomato, cheese and onion on ww toast -- also yumm


----------



## Heather (Sep 15, 2006)

Dang, we are totally all into pretty much the same sandwiches! That's wild. 

Orchid folks=BLTs! 
Sweet! 


(I'm really just trying to get you blt haters to post your favorites!) :evil:


----------



## Marco (Sep 15, 2006)

My favorite is. 

lightly browned roastbeef cooked with a tiny bit of vinegar on a lightly toasted roll with lettuce mayo and muenster cheese.  (cheese put on the meat while on the grill right before being put on a roll. mmmmmm


----------



## Mycorrhizae (Sep 15, 2006)

Heather said:


> I am still curious to hear if other's have any weird sandwich combos. Speak up people!



My grandfather was the king of the weird sandwich combo when I was growing up. Usually it had to do with whatever was left over from dinner, but it also had to do with the fact that he didn't like to wear his teeth! Some of the more common sandwich combos he could be counted on to create:


sardines. Just sardines between two pieces of bread - nothing else.
sardines and mashed potatoes
sardines and pinto beans
sardines and fried potatoes (are you seeing a pattern here?)
cheese and jelly
mashed potatoes and jelly
peanut butter with sweet cucumber chips (I actually loved this one)
_Oh - and there was only ONE kind of bread he ever ate, if you can call it bread. You guessed it: *Wonder Bread*._

Pappy's gone now, but every once in awhile when I'm chatting with my folks we like to reminisce about stuff like this that made him unique.


----------



## Marco (Sep 15, 2006)

http://www.eden.rutgers.edu/~ryromero/425/0final/menu.html

If you're looking to get your arteries clogged on good subs this is the place. Their Subs are huge.


----------



## Heather (Sep 16, 2006)

Sometimes, when my mother worked on Saturdays, my dad liked to make peanut butter and butter sandwiches for us for lunch. :rollhappy:
He was also a fan of cream cheese and green olive (on whole wheat, of course). I always liked that one, actually.


----------



## TADD (Sep 16, 2006)

Lose the Bacon and Lettuce....

Two pieces of whitebread, Duke's Mayonaise(Is there any other?) Salt, Pepper, Tomato, Red onion slice, and a good old piec of American Cheese!


----------



## Rick (Sep 16, 2006)

It's also my birthday, but this year the equinox is on the 22.

I like BLT's. I think I'll be purposely late for work and stopon the way in for a good one on toasted wheat/with cheese.


----------



## Heather (Sep 16, 2006)

If you were closer, Rick, I'd make you a sweet one in honor of your birthday! You virgo you! (My mom's is tomorrow.)


----------



## Ron-NY (Sep 17, 2006)

warm pastami on rye with a good mustard...NYC Jewish deli sandwich, with a garlic pickle on the side.


----------



## bench72 (Sep 18, 2006)

a piece of wholemeal grain bread, some cottage cheese (preferably the light type), then layer some smoked salmon slices, then circular slices of spanish onion, in the middle of each onion ring put a caper, then a piece of lettuce on top and close it up with another wholemeal grain bread...


----------



## NYEric (Sep 18, 2006)

Turkey breast and swiss cheese on a Kaiser roll with honey-mustard dressing. Roast beast every day?


----------



## Heather (Sep 18, 2006)

Sandwich as art? 
http://www.slashfood.com/2006/09/17/inventive-sandwich-art/


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 18, 2006)

Heather said:


> Sandwich as art?
> http://www.slashfood.com/2006/09/17/inventive-sandwich-art/


How cute!!!


----------



## Heather (Sep 21, 2006)

*Happy Sandwich Day!*

My contribution for the day: 
Smoked tuna salad on whole wheat 7 grain, with aged sharp cheddar.







(and thanks to John for the photo editing, and Tien for the editing, you guys rock. Oh, and to Zach, for not hating me when I'm a total *****.)


----------



## Rick (Sep 22, 2006)

I went to Panera Bread's for lunch yesterday, and got their lemon, artichoke, chicken pannini sandwich.


----------

